# تصميم جامع عقبة ابن نافع بالقيروان



## chawkiz (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم بعد جهد جهيد 

استطعت تجسيم جامع عقبة ابن نافع الذي هو موجود قي ولاية القيروان المدينة التي اقطن فيها 

وهو اول مجسم للجامع و تقريبا بنفس الشكليات 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## maher_guizeni (7 يونيو 2011)

مبدع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

الله ينور عليك يا زعيم


----------



## ابو بحـر (9 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك يا اخي شوقي عمل رائع انت معلم من يوم يلي اتعرفت عليك و شفتك إنسان مجتهد و بتستاهل كل خير و كما قلت لك سابقا اذا صعب عليك عمل معين انا بساعدك كيف تصممه 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (10 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## salah_design (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم عمل جميل ما شاء الله تبارك الله
ولكن لي طلب اذا سمحت لي 
اخي الكريم حاول عمل القبة من مادة الخسب حتى يكون العمل كامل ( الكمال لله ) من صنع يدك ويكون فيه جمال الصنعة اليدوية
العمل لا ينقصه شي 
تقبل مروري


----------

